# HI, I'm Gertrude!!



## gdaly7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, I’m Gertrude. 

So, basically I’m a high school student. I have always had a passion for books, and words. There are a lot of different Authors who I love, who have inspired me with here works, and ability to just turn words into such power, and beautiful phrases. The last couple of months I have really had this drive inside of me to write. I look at all these amazing authors, who I look up to and realize that at one time they were just like me. So I feel I have a duty, not to be great and write amazing things, but just to get off my lazy but and try.  To write and see what becomes of it, That is why I am here. I have decided to start writing my first novel. I know it will be long as hard but I owe it to myself to try.


----------



## Winston (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome.

I would only differ with you on your assertion that amazing authors were once like you.  They were not.  YOU are like you.

It is in our uniqueness that we are all the same.  Bring something different to the table.  Something good.  In a small way, the world will be better.

Read and ask a bunch of questions.  There's a plethora of answers here, and a load more questions you didn't know you had.  Live and learn.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to WF Gertrude :hi:

Best of luck on your novel. It would be great if you could post little bits here and there for us to see


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello Gertrude. Welcome to the community. You'll find a lot of friendly encouragement here to help you improve.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Gertrude.



Nickie


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Gertrude, welcome


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 18, 2011)

It warms my heart to see young people not only writing, but also having a genuine appreciation for words and stories. I hope you never lose that passion.

Welcome.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome Gertrude, congrats on your decision to go for it.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 19, 2011)

> It warms my heart to see young people not only writing, but also having a genuine appreciation for words and stories. I hope you never lose that passion.



Hi, and welcome, and I echo Offeiriad's sentiments. 

Scott


----------



## Lavender (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Gertrude! It's great you're starting your first novel...I started mine when I was just past secondary school age. It is a long a difficult process but it's also incredibly fun and rewarding. I agree with Jinxi - you might find it helpful to post some of your novel here for users to read and comment on


----------

